# Probleme mit Umlaut Domain und e-Mail



## mcclane (10. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Forum,

nutze schon seit längerer Zeit ISPConfig und hatte noch nie Probleme beim Anlegen von Domains und Mailadressen. Nun wollte jedoch ein Kunde unbedingt eine Umlautdomain haben.

In ISPConfig habe ich die Domain im dem Codeformat angelegt, also: xn--umlautdomain-wxa.info. Diese ist nun auch ganz normal über das Umlaut mit dem Webbrowser erreichbar. Jedoch funktionieren die angelegten Mailadressen nicht, d.h. es ist kein Empfang auf den Adressen möglich.

Folgendes habe ich schon ausprobiert:

Emailversand an die Umlautdomain vom gleichen Server aus: funktioniert
Emailversand an die Domain im Codeformat von GMX & Co: funktioniert
Emailversand an die Umlautdomain von GMX & Co aus: funktioniert nicht

Inzwischen bin ich mir jedoch gar nicht sicher ob das Problem an ISPConfig liegt, da ich beim Versand von GMX & Co nicht einmal einen Logeintrag in der mail.log bekomme.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Du könntest ja mal das Folgende testen:

1) Trag die Domain mit dt. Umlaut am Ende der Datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names ein.
2) Trag die Emailadresse mit dt. Umlaut (gleiches Format mit nachfolgdendem Usernamen wie die anderen Zeilen) am Ende der Datei /etc/postfix/virtusertable ein.
3) Ruf: "postmap /etc/postfix/virtusertable" auf und starte postfix neu.

Um sicherzustellen, dass es nicht am Format der Domain in den Postfix Konfigurationsdateien liegt.


----------



## mcclane (12. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Habe zuerst einmal die Schritte so durchgeführt, wie du sie beschrieben hast, leider hatte ich dann über web.de wieder keinen Erfolg.

Danach hab ich einfach noch mal GMX probiert und dort ging es dann. Warum auch immer, ich hab darauf dann mal sämtlich "Freemail" Anbieter ausprobiert, bei denen ich registriert bin:

GMX - OK
Yahoo - OK
web.de - verschickt laut web Interface die Mail, kommt aber nie an, es wird auch keine Fehlermeldung an den Sender zurückgeschickt
Googlemail - lässt sich nicht verschicken und motzt, weil angeblich ein Leerzeichen oder etwas anderes nicht stimmt
Compuserve - lässt sich auch nicht verschicken

Ich habe nun die Einstellungen, die du mir empfohlen hast, wieder rückgängig gemacht, gleiches Resultat. An dem lags also nicht, ich lasse jetzt erst mal die Einstellungen von ISPConfig drin stehen.

Ich denke, dass die Anbieter hier wohl mal dringend ihre Angebote überarbeiten müssen. Für mich wird das wohl die erste und letzte Domain mit Umlauten sein, die bei mir auf dem Server landet. 

Vielen Dank für deine prompte Hilfe
Gruß
mcclane


----------

